# Any problems with ptsb and Revolut?



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jul 2019)

A friend of mine transferred €1,000 yesterday from her ptsb account to Revolut.  She used the ptsb mobile app. 

When she checked today, the €1,000 had come out of her account twice but had only reached Revolut once.

When she called ptsb, they told her that there had been "a few problems with Revolut and it might also be a problem with Visa Card Europe". 

The ptsb guy is going to look into it and it might take up to 5 days to fix. 

This sounds to me as if it's purely a ptsb fault.  But I don't use Revolut so I am not sure. 

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (9 Jul 2019)

Could be either.

How did she do the transfer?
From within Revolut from her PTSB card (a 'pull'), or from PTSB via SEPA transfer (a 'push')?


----------



## RedOnion (9 Jul 2019)

@Brendan Burgess 
Actually looks like she's not alone.
Quick look on twitter shows a lot of people with this issue in last day or 2. Of course Revolut are blaming 'a third party'.
This also happened at the start of June but they had resolved and refunded those.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jul 2019)

Ah, she used the Add money function in Revolut! 

I thought it was from ptsb to Revolut.


----------



## gipimann (9 Jul 2019)

I did a transfer from PTSB to Revolut yesterday, using the top-up function in Revolut. One withdrawal showing on my PTSB account, so I avoided whatever the problem was. I've never had a problem topping up.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jul 2019)

The €1,000 extra was credited back to her account this morning.

Brendan


----------

